# 522/625 - L2.37 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Here, for the enjoyment of DBSTalk users (and others, wherever else this ends up...), Dish provides release notes for the new L2.37 522/625 software:

Fixes for the upcoming VOD launch.

That's all folks...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Can you ask, if you get the opportunity, for just a wee bit more detail on these release notes? There are now three versions out there on the 522 and people are confused over what's fixed and what's still or newly broken.

Thanks at least for getting *something*.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I recall L236 was for small number of PVR522 (56172867-61747866); L234 - for PVR625 only.

I'll check for latest versions out there.

EDIT: There are current serial numbers of 522 getting L237: 58087868-61287867.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Are those "serial" numbers or R00 numbers?

Serial numbers seem to have alpha characters in them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think Dishnetwork targetting receivers by registration number, not by serial number of PCB.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The VOD fixes are the reason that L236 didn't go widespread. As for more detail, I'll try, but no promises.


----------



## jblight (Mar 31, 2002)

Are 522 users going to lose harddrive space for VOD or is it already partitioned off?


----------

